# Made Reservations for Vogel October 2017 Update Vogel Review



## 3ringer

October is Vogels most popular month. You have to make reservations a long time in advance. I made reservations for this time next year. Already , almost half of the sites are reserved. It only cost 33 bucks to reserve. If something come up , you will get a refund if you cancel in time.


----------



## riprap

I hope you hit it right and I hope they have an attendant at the gate. When we went last spring there seemed to be a lot of traffic in the campground.


----------



## Oldstick

If it's like our last visit to Vogel probably 20+ years ago, be prepared to park on the side waiting for someone to vacate their site at checkout time.  And conversely, people parked and eagerly waiting for you to pack and leave.  Not to mention, mostly tree-hugging yuppies from the ATL, even way back then. 

Heaven forbid you wash your hands at the water spigot and let the dirty water run onto the ground, devastating the environment.


----------



## 3ringer

We were there 2 weeks ago and enjoyed our stay. We arrived on Friday afternoon. We had several sites to choose from. We got lucky and got a macdaddy site that was huge. When we were packing up to leave , we did have someone approach us and ask us for our site. He placed his reservation card on our post. He said we had the best site in the cg. We were at the end of a loop so didn't see too much traffic. The gate attendants were not there until the weekend.


----------



## Milkman

3ringer said:


> We were there 2 weeks ago and enjoyed our stay. We arrived on Friday afternoon. We had several sites to choose from. We got lucky and got a macdaddy site that was huge. When we were packing up to leave , we did have someone approach us and ask us for our site. He placed his reservation card on our post. He said we had the best site in the cg. We were at the end of a loop so didn't see too much traffic. The gate attendants were not there until the weekend.



Glad you had a good time.  I have never camped at Vogel.
What is the site number(s) for good campsites for a 30 ft trailer?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I love that area up there and I spend some time each year around Blairsville and Blue Ridge.  I just about know every curve in the road across Blood Mountain by now too.

I have a sister-in-law that lives about halfway between Blairsville and Blue Ridge off of Hwy 76 about 4 miles north up Sparks Mountain Road/Squirrel Hunting Road.  She has a log cabin on the mountain up there and it is beautiful scenery there.


----------



## 3ringer

Milkman said:


> Glad you had a good time.  I have never camped at Vogel.
> What is the site number(s) for good campsites for a 30 ft trailer?



We had site 53. It was huge.


----------



## Milkman

3ringer said:


> We had site 53. It was huge.



Thanks !!
But they are like all other state parks, you cant reserve a particular site, correct ?


----------



## 3ringer

Correct , you check in first. Then you ride around and look for an empty site. I prefer the area up the hill around site 53. It is less congested up there.


----------



## Oldstick

3ringer said:


> Correct , you check in first. Then you ride around and look for an empty site. I prefer the area up the hill around site 53. It is less congested up there.




If I recall correctly, up the hill to that same area is where we stayed the last time were there.  I agree, we liked those roomier sites much better than the one we had to accept (due to being full) during our first visit.


----------



## Bam Bam

I Love the North Ga. Mountains!!!!


----------



## twincedargap

There are several private owner parks not far from Vogel and the owners often offer rentals.  

I don’t rent my site out but others do at Choestoe Falls RV Park, Choestoe Valley RV Park and a couple others nearby like Rivers Edge I and II, also Sunrise.  All within a couple miles of Vogel and will have power water sewer at each site.   If you can’t  find o line the rental sites are usually posted on the for sale rent bulletin boards in the clubhouse or pavilion area. 


http://www.choestoefallsrvpark.com/


----------



## Kawaliga

If you want a cabin, and none are available at Vogel, real estate agencies in Blairsville have many listings for privately owned cabins on Helton Creek Falls road. We have done this several times, and the rates are reasonable. It's close to Vogel which is a plus.


----------



## one hogman

I love Vogel , I can't handle the fall crowds, the best time for us is while school is in during the week, being Retired has it;s advantages.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Bam Bam said:


> I Love the North Ga. Mountains!!!!



me too !! but hate a campground !! unless I am going for the power.......my ju k is self contained..therefore, a way from the crowd is where I prefer to be !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I grew up 10 minutes from Vogel.  I've never camped there, but many of my childhood memories were made there.


----------



## one hogman

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I grew up 10 minutes from Vogel.  I've never camped there, but many of my childhood memories were made there.



I am sure it is the #1 visited state park/campground in N Ga.


----------



## Artfuldodger

We went there a lot when I was growing up. We always got the last site by the creek on the end of the road past site 53. The roads in the camping area were gravel. They rented horses and you rode through the camping area to the trails beyond.

When they pooped by our site, Dad made my younger brother go shovel it to the other side of the road and cover it up.


----------



## 3ringer

We had a great time at Vogel. The weather was perfect. We also spent two nights at Riverbend in Hiawassee. The photo of the campground in an open field is Riverbend. We grilled out, took naps, played cards , walked our dogs , made apple pies and breakfast sandwiches with pie irons  and just enjoyed the outdoors. Vogel was sold out and open campsites were hard to come by. We already made our reservations for next year. The only downside was an idiot who cranked his diesel at 5 am and let it run for 45 minutes while he hooked up . I guess he couldn't wait until 7 am when quiet hours was over.


----------



## NugeForPres

Man that looks like it was a relaxing trip.  Makes me want to go somewhere!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Can't beat those pie irons. I recently got one of those chairs. They are so comfortable.
Fort Mountain and Blackrock Mtn are nice as well as Vogel. We stayed at Bald Mtn Park in Hiawassee a few times. I prefer the parks up in the mountains more than the ones in the valleys.

Glad ya'll had a good time.


----------



## AM1

Just got back from 4 days at Vogel ourselves. Weather was cool (cold at night), but beautiful. Campground was packed all week.


----------



## rjseniorpro

You can reserve a particular campsite now, makes your trip a lot better.


----------



## 3ringer

Yes , we already reserved site 53 for October. You could park a 747 in site 53. Shh, don’t tell anyone.


----------



## Artfuldodger

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I grew up 10 minutes from Vogel.  I've never camped there, but many of my childhood memories were made there.



We use to go to Vogel in the late 60's-early 70's. The road over to Winfield Campground went through Vogel when we first started camping there. They eventually re-routed it past the lake and dam. 
Also the pavilion over the lake wasn't there the first few years we went. Wore out many a bathing suit on the slide into the lake.

Also remember Turner's Corner Store. We'd stop and give a bear in a cage a Coke. Hwy 19/129 I think.


----------

